# Federgabel 24 Zoll



## k.wein (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe für meinen Junior ein gebrauchtes Voitl 24 " mit RST Federgabel bekommen. Da die Gabel bock schwer ist, überhaupt nicht federt und auch gammlig ist, suche ich Ersatz.
Ist es möglich, eine alte SID im Federweg runter zu traveln ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## trailjo (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dazu brauchst du passende Spacer und eine Aus/Einbauanleitung. Ich empfehle dir die Frage im Forum Tech Talk / Federung und Co. zu posten. 
Und lies mal hierein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210595
Die SID und die Reba sind vom Aufbau ziemlich ähnlich, da wirst du einiges übernehmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (18. Oktober 2010)

Ne Reba und eine Sid habe ich auch schon von 100 auf 80 und umgekehrt umgebaut.
Ich weiß nur nicht , ob ich noch weiter ( in Richtung 40 - 60 mm ) runter komme, damit das von der Einbauhöhe halbwegs zum 24 " passt.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Edelziege (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Karsten,

ist völlig problemlos, Du kannst Spacer einsetzen bis Du nur noch 20mm Federweg hast...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## k.wein (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nicht ganz, wie dargestellt. Wenn man die gabel zu weit runter travelt dann verschieben sich die volumenrelationen der kammern massiv. Das hat auswirkungen auf die kennlinie. Die drücke in + / - kammer müssen dann ohnehin ganz anders sein, wenn man unter den vorgesehenen federweg geht. Treibt man das spiel so weit, dass man bspw. nur noch 40mm federweg hat, wird die gabel extrem progressiv und straff aufgrund des benötigten hohen drucks in der + kammer

in wie weit es sinnvoll ist, eine 26" gabel in ein 24" bike zu bauen, sei dahingestellt. wenn man den bauhöhenunterschied ganz ausgleichen will, kann man die federungsfunktion abhaken, wenn man den federweg nur teilweise begrenzt, sitzt der junior wie auf einer chopper


----------



## sigggi (19. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ....wenn man den federweg nur teilweise begrenzt....



Macht aber irgendwie keinen Sinn bei einer Federgabel den Federweg vollständig zu begrenzen.


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2010)

sigggi schrieb:


> Macht aber irgendwie keinen Sinn bei einer Federgabel den Federweg vollständig zu begrenzen.



haarspalter 

nur teilweise im sinne von "nicht so weit, dass es die sitzposition für 24" auf normalmaß bringt"


----------



## Edelziege (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin Sharky,

das ist nicht ganz so, weil die Gabeln eben nicht progressiver wird, wenn man nur die Positivkammer betrachtet. Die Progression ergibt sich ja aus dem Verhältnis von Hubvolumen zu Restvolumen. Beim Runtertraveln bleibt das Restvolumen gleich und das Hubvolumen wird geringer. Also muß sich voll eingefedert weniger Luftvolumen aus dem Hubvolumen im Restvolumen breitmachen. Die Kennlinie der Positivluftkammer wird also weniger progressiv, was man aber durch einen gewissen Ölspiegel in der Positivkammer ausgleichen kann.
Daß die Gabel straffer wird, ist natürlich so, das muß ja bei geringerem Federweg so sein. Aber die Höhe des Druckes hat ja mit der Progressivität nichts zu tun.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen funktioniert eine SID mit 40 - 50mm Federweg recht gut, ich habe schon mehrere entsprechend umgebaut.

Viele Grüße,
Georg




sharky schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ganz, wie dargestellt. Wenn man die gabel zu weit runter travelt dann verschieben sich die volumenrelationen der kammern massiv. Das hat auswirkungen auf die kennlinie. Die drücke in + / - kammer müssen dann ohnehin ganz anders sein, wenn man unter den vorgesehenen federweg geht. Treibt man das spiel so weit, dass man bspw. nur noch 40mm federweg hat, wird die gabel extrem progressiv und straff aufgrund des benötigten hohen drucks in der + kammer
> 
> in wie weit es sinnvoll ist, eine 26" gabel in ein 24" bike zu bauen, sei dahingestellt. wenn man den bauhöhenunterschied ganz ausgleichen will, kann man die federungsfunktion abhaken, wenn man den federweg nur teilweise begrenzt, sitzt der junior wie auf einer chopper


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Also muß sich voll eingefedert weniger Luftvolumen aus dem Hubvolumen im Restvolumen breitmachen. Die Kennlinie der Positivluftkammer wird also weniger progressiv, was man aber durch einen gewissen Ölspiegel in der Positivkammer ausgleichen kann.



ahjaneisklar... 

was ist bitte das hub- und das restvolumen in dem nicht ganz leicht zu durchdringenden satz? kleineres kammervolumen = mehr benötigter druck, um der selben kraft, die gegen das kammervolumen wirkt. einfach nachzuvollziehen am beispiel, dass man bei rennradreifen ca. den 5x druck als bei MTB reifen benötigt, damit der fahrer die nicht platt drückt. mehr druck = mehr progression, da die kennlinie nicht linear mit dem druck ansteigt und die progression mit steigendem druck zunimmt. ein zusätzliches ölvolumen in der positivkammer verkleinert diese nochmal. was den ganzen effekt zusätzlich verstärkt. on top kommt noch, dass die negativkammer bei zunehmender größe immer stärker gegen die positivkammer wirkt


----------



## Edelziege (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin Sharky,

die Progression liegt an der Geometrie der Lufkammer, nicht am Druck.

Das Restvolumen ist die Größe der Luftkammer bei voll eingefederter Gabel. Das Restvolumen bleibt beim Traveln gleich. Was man beim Traveln verändert, ist das Hubvolumen, da der Hub verringert wird. Es wird beim vollen Einfedern also weniger Luftvolumen in das Restvolumen geschoben, dementsprechend ist der Maximaldruck relativ zum Ausgangsdruck geringer.

Es ist wie beim Automotor: Es gibt ein Hubvolumen und es gibt ein Restvolumen, beides zusammen ergibt die Verdichtung bzw. beim Fahrrad die Progression. Wenn Du so willst, ist ein Dieselmotor progressiver als ein Ottomotor, weil er, gleiches Hubvolumen vorausgesetzt, ein geringeres Restvolumen besitzt. Auf beide kannst Du noch einen Turbolader oder Kompressor aufbauen und änderst damit den Ausgangsdruck und den Maximaldruck, aber nicht die Progression.
Die Progression ist ja die Krümmung der Federkennlinie, nicht deren Verlauf im Raum.

Eine größere Negativkammer verringert übrigens die Progression weiter.

Entschuldige, wenn ich das kompliziert formuliere, aber die ganzen Zusammenhänge ohne sachliche Unkorrektheiten wiederzugeben, ist nicht so einfach für mich. Als Ingenieur ist man ja froh, überhaupt einen ganzen Satz schreiben zu können.  Man hat ja nur Rechnen gelernt...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (9. Dezember 2015)

.....ist ja erst 5 Jahre her.

Das gleiche Rad habe ich, bzw. der Kurze meiner Tochter, auch. Die Suntour soll auf dem Muell landen und eine 24er Stahl mit Cantiaufnahme in leicht soll her.

Wo gibt es denn so eine? 

Wenn ich die Kurbel noch erleichtere und ein paar Anbauteile wechsele, hoffe ich fast zwei Kilo sparen zu koennen.
Eigentlich habe ich das Rad deshalb gekauft, weil mir der kleine Voitl Rahmen gut gefaellt und ein 24 er kommen muss.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Dezember 2015)

Du suchst 24" Starrgabel in leicht? Warum Stahl? Wie ist die gewünschte Einbauhöhe?


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Alu ist ggf. zu hart fuer ein Kind?  Stahl flext ein bisschen. 

400 - 420 ware gut.


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Dezember 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Alu ist ggf. zu hart fuer ein Kind?  Stahl flext ein bisschen.
> 
> 400 - 420 ware gut.


Alu zu hart für ein Kind? Stahlgabel flext bei 24"? das möchte ich mal sehen welches Kind das merkt!
Kann dir meine 24" Alugabel anbieten, ob die flext weiß ich aber nicht, hab es nicht testen können.
Einbauhöhe 400mm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/700370-alu-24-starrgabel-655gr


----------



## trifi70 (10. Dezember 2015)

Flex kommt über die Reifen. Günstige und leichte 24" Alugabel gibts auf Nachfrage bei Hr. Fischer kaniabikes.eu

Genaues Gewicht kann ich Dir demnächst sagen. EBH ist aber eher zu kurz für Deinen Zweck. 420 wär wohl schon gut zum Ersatz der Federgabel...


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Dezember 2015)

der Rahmen ist ja bereits auf diese EBH ausgelegt, ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es gut ist, wenn da eine flachere Gabel hineinkommt. Dass ein Flex bei einer 24 Zoll Stahlgabel nicht ausgepraegt ist, denke ich schon. Aber evtl. doch ein bisschen......

Wieviel wiegen denn seine 24er und wieviel verlangt er?

Sabine, komme wg. der Gabel evtl. noch aud dich zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde versuchen, nicht deutlich unter die originale EBH zu gehen. Dafür wird eine eher spezielle Starrgabel benötigt. Die von Kania wird zu kurz sein, da bin ich jetzt doch recht sicher. Ob Hr. Fischer auch Gabeln mit EBH 420 hat, weiß ich nicht. Die von Sabine ist auch eher für Rahmen gedacht, die von vornherein auf Starrgabel ausgelegt sind.

Wegen dem weniger Flex bei Alu würde ich keine Bedenken haben, das war damals eher bei Rennrädern ein Thema bevor dann Carbon aufkam. Wie gesagt, der Reifen trägt mehr dazu bei. Er ist sensibler und schluckt auch mehr.


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Dezember 2015)

Nur zur Info @trifi70, das steht in der Beschreibung des twentyfour:

Das *KANIA Twentyfour Large* ist die große Variante unseres 24"-bikes - hier mit einer Rahmenhöhe von 13", disc-Bremsenmontage ist möglich..
Ein Kind auf diesem extremen Leichtgewicht (8,7 kg) wird jetzt bei Touren zum gleichwertigen Partner der Eltern oder größeren Geschwistern!
Minimale Innenbeinlänge liegt bei 59 cm.
Leichte Alu-Starrgabel mit Federgabel-Einbaumass

Ich meine, meine grüne ist eine Kania Gabel, passt also zum Umrüsten!


----------



## trolliver (10. Dezember 2015)

Flex beim Stahlrahmen stand vor 20 Jahren in fast jedem Buch zu Reiserädern. Klassischen, wohlgemerkt. Die fuhren auf 28" und schmalen Reifen unter hohem Druck. Da gab es Spezialisten, die glaubten, den Unterschied zu merken (bei Rennradlern vielleicht möglich). Und viele (wie mich), die das geglaubt haben... ;-(

Der größte Vorteil von Stahl bei Reiserädern besteht nach wie vor darin, daß sie in jeder Hinterhofschmiede in Zentralasien geschweißt werden können, um eine Weiterfahrt nach einem Bruch überhaupt zu ermöglichen. Bei Kinderrädern eher unerheblich. Und der Flex, wenn die Lütten 2"-Puschen mit 2bar fahren? Spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich würde das komplett vernachlässigen.

Wer allerdings Stahlrahmen aus anderen Gründen bevorzugt, etwa weil sie filigran sind oder gelötet werden können: das kann ich nachvollziehen. Das hat eine ganz eigene Ästhetik.


----------



## marmelade (12. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt eine durchaus gute 24"-Gabel von RST, die auch nicht "bleischwer" ist.
Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel-schwarz-51499


----------



## Bens_Papa (12. Dezember 2015)

Leider schwankt die Qualität der RST -Gabel von "ganz passabel" bis "unbrauchbar".Ich habe selber so ein Exemplar, was schlichtweg ein indiskutables Losbrechmoment aufweist. Und deshalb wurde sie kürzlich gegen eine brandneue JumpBO24 von Supurb ausgetauscht, die knapp 100mm Federweg bietet.
Qualitativ liegen zwischen der JumpBO und der RST Welten! Und leichter ist die JumpBO mit weniger als 1550g auch noch.


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Dezember 2015)

wir wollen uns jetzt doch eine Alugabel bestellen. Sie wird unter 600 Gramm bleiben und die Bremse kann variiert werden.  ich moechte das Rad unter 8 Kilo druecken.  ich denke, dass eine Federgabel nicht in ein Kinder HT gehoert.  dafuer werde ich dem Kleinen einen Vorderreifen mit Volumen  aufziehen.


----------

